# Ifi Audio DC iPurifier



## Rob N

A new ipurifier from Ifi Audio,has anyone tried it??


----------



## dmbr

There's a thread for it here...its been out a while now.


----------



## Rob N

Whete is the thread,I can't see it?


----------



## dmbr

rob n said:


> Whete is the thread,I can't see it?


 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784983/ifi-ipurifier-2-reviews-impressions-and-discussion-thread/165

To find it I googled "ipurifier2 head-fi".


----------



## Rob N

No I'm talking about this


----------



## dmbr

Oh! I'm sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## Rob N

Yeah it's a bit confusing with a similar name


----------



## dmbr

Where did you hear about this item? I don't see it on ifi's site.


----------



## Rob N

MCRU in the UK,it's on their Facebook page


----------



## Rob N

Should have one at the weekend


----------



## dmbr

rob n said:


> Should have one at the weekend


 Cool! Please do let us know what you think


----------



## Narayan23

rob n said:


> Should have one at the weekend


 
 Eager to read your impressions too Rob!


----------



## Rob N




----------



## dmbr

I'd be very interested in a comparison between a reputable "audiophile" Linear PSU equipped with a DC iPurifier vs. an iPower, iFi's own PSU which has the same filtering technologies of the DC iPurifier built-in.

It's unclear to me whether my more expensive Teradak X1/X2 Linear PSU would noticeably outperform an economical iPower if it were provided the same noise cancelling/filtering technologies via a DC iPurifier--which, at $150 including shipping, I'd have to pay about double what I bought the Teradak itself for (used, mint) to "clean" it.

I use a PS-Audio Power Port Classic Outlet with a Furman P-8 Pro Series Linear Power Conditioner + a PS-Audio Noise Harvester, as it is...if the DC iPurifier is the final step in getting my gear fed squeaky clean power for optimal performance, I'll go for it, but the sane man in me wants to say I'm already in "total overkill" territory xD


----------



## Duke40

dmbr said:


> I'd be very interested in a comparison between a reputable "audiophile" Linear PSU equipped with a DC iPurifier vs. an iPower, iFi's own PSU which has the same filtering technologies of the DC iPurifier built-in.
> 
> It's unclear to me whether my more expensive Teradak X1/X2 Linear PSU would noticeably outperform an economical iPower if it were provided the same noise cancelling/filtering technologies via a DC iPurifier--which, at $150 including shipping, I'd have to pay about double what I bought the Teradak itself for (used, mint) to "clean" it.
> 
> I use a PS-Audio Power Port Classic Outlet with a Furman P-8 Pro Series Linear Power Conditioner + a PS-Audio Noise Harvester, as it is...if the DC iPurifier is the final step in getting my gear fed squeaky clean power for optimal performance, I'll go for it, but the sane man in me wants to say I'm already in "total overkill" territory xD


 
  
 I am a bit in the same situation, I already have a variety of gear .... audiophile Linear Power Supplies, Balanced Power transformers, Isolation transformers ... and wondering if I too am moving in overkill territory.
  
 Still,  power supply tweaks (for me) have often showed a much greater improvement, than say something like cable tweaks.   Hence my interest in this product.
  
 I wish iFi would update there website ... I find it a bit unusual that these are already being sold , without a page on the iFi website (with hopefully more details).


----------



## Duke40

rob n said:


> Should have one at the weekend


 
  
 Look forward to your impressions ... thanks for taking the time to post photo's.  Good on you.


----------



## Duke40

Duplicate post ... oops.


----------



## mkman1980

Having used various ifi Audio products, I always appreciate the innovative idea of ifi audio product. 

I am excited about the new product, iPurifier DC
Accessory – DC iPurifier

However, I am very disappointed about the only option of taking "5.5 x 2.1mm" plug as input and output.

Although there will be include 5.5×2.5mm and 3.5×1.35mm converters (I am not sure the no. of adaptors include for each type. But ideally should have 2 for each size for both input and output), however, being an audiophile, I don’t want to see so many converters involved.

Imagine I have a 5.5×2.5mm adapter:

*5.5×2.5mm adapter -> 5.5×2.5mm to 5.5×2.1mm converter -> iPurifier DC -> 5.5×2.1mm to 5.5×2.5mm converter -> Target device*

You can think of how long is the "plug" will be......and with each converter passing thru, there will be certain degrade of quality.
Most of the consumers who are willing to purchase this kind of product should be audiophiles and every tiny detail is concerned by them. 2-Converters solution is totally not acceptable for hifi audio use purpose (definitively, no issue for casual use). 

As 5.5×2.5mm is very common for computer device, I appreciate if ifi-Audio will seriously consider launching another version of taking both input and output of 5.5x2.5mm. Sure, it will be even good if there are more models available like 3.5x1.35mm.

I will hold up the purchase decision of iPurifier DC as there is such trade-off of 5.5x2.1mm size issue. Of course, if there are other sizes available, I have no hesitation to buy the iPurifier DC like other ifi Audio products.


----------



## Duke40

rob n said:


> Should have one at the weekend




Rob, if you get a few moments it would be great to hear your impressions, thanks


----------



## Rob N

Still testing


----------



## Duke40

Thanks Rob


----------



## Liam2

For those unfamiliar with the Acoustic Revive RR-888 it is a Schumann Resonance generator. It is not connected physically to the equipment, merely plugged in within the room. 

Using a linear PSU is a well known/accepted way to improve it's performance. I got good results replacing the supplied smps with a Keces DC-116 linear PSU, in my main system.

I was curious to try and establish if it was the beefier nature of the Keces and/or that it was simply cleaner than the supplied smps was responsible for the benefit, and the DC iPurifier was just the job for that. I'm also trying to avoid buying a second linear PSU for using the Acoustic Revive RR-888 in the Retro 50 living room system, not wanting to haul the heavy PSU back and forth from the main system.

I was quite taken aback at the affect putting the DC iPurifier in the line from the Keces PSU had. For example, listening to Greek Orthodox Russian chant the bass lead's voice became fuller. Now he was singing from his chest with an open mouth, a big strong sonorous voice, rather than previously with a more closed mouth and more like from the back of his throat. The texture, harmony and body of the choir was much improved. The guitar on Nils Lofgren's live album became sweeter on the opening track. Listening to piano the transformation was quite startling. The notes were richer, and the whole sound was fuller. The dynamic power of the piano was more evident. Bass extension is improved overall.

I had planned to use the DC iPurifier in the DC line of my Gemini cable, but there is no way it is leaving the back of the Acoustic Revive unit now. I have ordered a second one to carry on. 

I did read when researching the RR-888 that some noise suppression was added to the circuit when it's predecessor the RR-777 was superseded. So it would seem noise suppression is important for optimum performance.

The question has been asked as to whether there would be benefit in following a linear PSU with a DC iPurifier. A definite yes in the application above.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

mkman1980 said:


> Having used various ifi Audio products, I always appreciate the innovative idea of ifi audio product.
> 
> I am excited about the new product, iPurifier DC
> Accessory – DC iPurifier
> ...


 

 +1
  
 So true a pure 5.5 x 2.5mm for input and output version would be a real winner, I also would no like to use 2 converters.


----------



## greenkiwi

How does the cleaned power from this compare to the iPower?

It also says it has active cancellation and is$50 for the PSU. Not just the active filter.

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/


----------



## zerstorer

Any idea what kind of adapter I need for my netgear r8500 router ?

None of those provided by the DC ipurifier fit.


----------



## pichu

How is this with the iFi iPower? Is there a benefit?


----------



## maxh22

pichu said:


> How is this with the iFi iPower? Is there a benefit?



+1, I'm guessing since the noise goes from 1uv to 0.5uv then it should further improve it but I'm wondering if anyone has tried this yet?


----------



## slex

Whats the difference between the new ifi dc ipurifier 2 ?


----------

